
Questions for Telecom Engineers/techs - lukehena
For all of the telecom engineers and techs out there; do any of you currently work as an independent contractor?
If the answer is no, do you have the time or bandwidth (no pun intended) to potentially take on work as an independent contractor?<p>I am building out talent pools of independent contractors on WorkMarket.com for a few of my customers and if you answered yes, I would like to brainstorm with you further on what the talent pools will look like and how we can get you more work. My initial idea is that the talent pools will be broken down by technology generation, OEM, region, and type of work. Open to other ideas and feedback as well.
======
gvagenas
I am currently working as independent contractor for a telecom related project
and I am interesting in your idea. Can you give more details of the projects
and technologies your customers will need help?

~~~
lukehena
Thanks for the comment. The projects will be spanning wireless network
decomissioning and maintenance projects for 3G sites nation wide. Other
projects will be wireline networks needing rack and stack, patch panel repair,
swapping out of PBX phones for IP phones, and data center consolidations.

